# Diesel gen1 rattle noise engine area on acceleration



## CTDNathan (May 12, 2018)

So ever since I’ve owned my CTD I’ve noticed a slight rattle, metal, from the engine area. I’ve check the heat shields, exhaust, all tight.

Today I was changing my oil and noticed the lower mounting tab for the oil filter drip catch tray was broken. I bet this is the cause. Was going to remove it and run without it until my next oil change but didn’t feel like taking the lower alternator bolt out (holds the upper portion of the tray). 

Just thought I’d share what I found if anyone else out there has the same noise. 

Diesel on folks!


----------



## Farmerboy (Sep 2, 2012)

Isn’t that what broke and fell down and destroyed the cv joint boot on someone else’s CTD?


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

I believe you that is the same part.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Farmerboy said:


> Isn’t that what broke and fell down and destroyed the cv joint boot on someone else’s CTD?


Ours and @Rivergoer's


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

@*CTDNathan*

Yep, here’s my thread that started out as a failed Gen 1 Diesel CV axle but goes on to document how it was caused by the very same oil “diverter” you have now noticed is broke on yours. 

https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-...sion/236719-2014-diesel-cv-joint-failure.html

I figure there will be a LOT more of these down the road as the Gen 1 CTD fleet ages...it’s either a badly flawed design or poorly manufactured part.

Do NOT continue driving with it hanging by the alternator bolt. Engine harmonics will cause that alternator bracket to eventually shear and you’ll be looking at a $600+ CV Axle replacement. 

As a result of my experience, I now check the oil diverter at every OCI (put a hand on it and check for tightness).


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Rivergoer said:


> @*CTDNathan*
> 
> Yep, here’s my thread that started out as a failed Gen 1 Diesel CV axle but goes on to document how it was caused by the very same oil “diverter” you have now noticed is broke on yours.
> 
> ...


It's a single weld, and given the vibration, it's going to break, like it has on ours. If it were to be isolated, then that would likely help. 

If the bracket were a one piece, that would solve the issue, but it is not. And it's position, when it breaks, is very unfortunate. 

I have no intention to replace ours - it's still sitting in a box in the garage somewhere. I'll just shove a funnel under there when I finally get around to changing the oil myself.


----------



## CTDNathan (May 12, 2018)

Rivergoer said:


> @*CTDNathan*
> 
> Yep, here’s my thread that started out as a failed Gen 1 Diesel CV axle but goes on to document how it was caused by the very same oil “diverter” you have now noticed is broke on yours.
> 
> ...


Jeez thanks for the heads up! Never even thought of that happening! The poor car has been to the dealer twice last month, first for a new tranny, secondly for the blind spot recall, all under warranty but last think I want to have to do is replace an axle for something stupid like this. It’ll be coming out next oil change, or even sooner. 

I’m sure there’s a way to stiffen it up better. 

Thanks guys


----------



## jeffreyc (Jan 23, 2015)

I had the same thing happen on my 2014TD.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

im doin my timing belt and have awesome access to it with the inner fender liner removed, so planned to remove the funnel as prevention (totally forgot aboot doing it sooner)

while it was still bolted to the engine, it felt SOLID

but as soon as i undid the lower bolt...the deflector was in two pieces










as you can see from the rust, the part has been cracked for a long time....was a ticking time bomb










if anybody is reading that still has one on.....not sure thats a good idea

17mm and 18mm needed


----------

